# Bargain Book Finds (August 2012) - Please, no self-promotion



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the July 2012 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

New Sourcebooks bargains:

Darker Still - Leanna Renee Hieber $1.99
Embrace - Jessica Shirvington $2.99
The Night is Mine - ML Buchman $1.99
Midnight on Julia Street - Ciji Ware $1.99


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

A YA horror-humor hybrid on sale for $2.99 for the month of August. _Hold Me Closer Necromancer_ received a starred review from Booklist and won several awards. I loved the movie Shaun of the Dead and the bantering in this book reminded me of the film.

Below is a link to a free "prequel" - a very short story and the first few chapters of _Hold Me Closer Necromancer_.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Currently .99 cents.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$2.99 Delayed Diagnosis by Gwen Hunter. Book 1 of the Rhea Lynch, MD series. (Medical Thriller)


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

$3.82 First Love, Wild Love by Janelle Taylor. 1st book in the Western Wind series.



$3.82 Love Me With Fury by Janelle Taylor


----------



## Ivan Katarsky (Jun 30, 2012)

I found this adorable children's picture book about a father in the army coming back from Afghanistan in a very unlikely location. It's $2.99. I will be posting more children's e-books, this is just one I stumbled upon following up on an author with whose work I'm familiar:

$2.99 Fantastic Candy from Afghanistan by Baby Lulu


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Lord and Lady Spy - Shanna Galen - $1.99 
Pride and Pleasure - Sylvia Day - $3.99
Matthew - Emma Lang - $3.99
Sugar Rush - Donna Kauffman - $3.99


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_ex_n_1?rh=n%3A133140011%2Cn%3A%212334093011%2Cn%3A%212334124011%2Cn%3A3074452011&bbn=3074452011&ie=UTF8&qid=1344695222

Amazon is doing The Big Deal again. Gazillions of books for $3.99 and below. I picked up books on the Templars, ancient Greek warfare, and Jack the Ripper.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Posted as the UK Kindle Daily Deal, I thought this looked good. . .and, guess what? It's only $1.99 in the US:


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Starting today, in honor of Georgette Heyer's birthday, all her books are on sale for 2.99 by Sourcebooks. 

Too many to list them all, just go through the KB link on the top. The sale is good until the 20th of August.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

The Kindle Book of the Day is one I've wanted for a long time and finally a really decent price of $1.99 for a day..



Today only, on the 100th anniversary of Julia Child's birth, Joan Reardon's collection of riveting correspondence between Child and Avis DeVoto--chronicling the former's rise to culinary and cultural fame--is just $1.99 (80% off yesterday's price). Each day, we unveil a new Kindle book deal at a specially discounted price. Deals go live at approximately 12:00 a.m. Pacific time and run for 24 hours.

Bon Apetit!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Bride of the Rat God, by Barbara Hambly, $2.99 at this posting.

_(and back up to $7.69 this morning.  -- Ann)_


----------



## RosalieJamesWrites (Aug 18, 2012)

Seamonkey said:


> The Kindle Book of the Day is one I've wanted for a long time and finally a really decent price of $1.99 for a day..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE Julia! Such a great price for her valuable recipes. I always hear her voice when I read through them 

_note that the price is back up to $9.99 now_


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Number the Stars, $1.99 at this posting. _Back to over six bucks_.

Newberry Award Winner about a ten year old girl during WW2. This is a price match, so probably will go back up quickly.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Alone, by Polar explorer Richard E. Byrd, is marked down to $3.99. Awesome book, well worth the read.


----------



## banana_the_poet (Dec 7, 2010)

Deadly Nevergreen

* $4.50 Crime & Thriller/Murder Mystery*
*Deadly Nevergreen by L.J. Clayton*
A grisly London knife-crime and a fatal beating on the sleepy Isle-of-Wight. 
Unconnected or jigsaw pieces of a shocking wider picture? 
Can Inspector Tom Chaudhuri solve this unpredictable puzzle before more lives are claimed?



> "Murder and mayhem, along with humour, vivid imagery and damn fine storytelling.
> Congratulations! A hugely impressive debut." *Jake Barton, Best Selling Crime & Thriller Autho*r
> 
> "You almost feel like you have your hands over your eyes as you are reading." *Harper Collins*


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> The Kindle Book of the Day is one I've wanted for a long time and finally a really decent price of $1.99 for a day..


Just snagged this for $2.99.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Wee Free Men, by Terry Pratchett

99 cents at this posting!


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

25 books in today's daily deal.

Bonhoeffer: Pastor, Martyr, Prophet, Spy is one of the books This one was excellent (got it about a year or more ago at much higher price than $1.99)

(I don't know how to link the images)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Immortal: A Military History of Iran and Its Armed Forces, by Steven R. Ward

$4.99 at this posting _Back up to $16.17 now! _


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Monkey and the Tiger: Judge Dee Mysteries, currently $3.42

There are a bunch of these Judge Dee mysteries, set in ancient China, that are marked down to similar prices. I am grabbing them, this is a series I've heard good things about, but have never read.


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

$1.99 - All Summer Long (Fool's Gold) - Susan Mallery


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the September 2012 Bargain Book Finds, go here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,124948.0.html


----------

